
Defects in Products from China: Ignorance, Incompetence, and Fraud - kg4lod
https://assembly.com/blog/ignorance-and-incompetence-why-china-low-quality/
======
kg4lod
Some thoughts from the field on the causes of contract manufacturing defects.
Not trying to be narcissistic, just hoping to contribute to the community in
some way.

